# Samuel Slater



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2006)

Samuel Slater, English Puritan (d. May 24, 1704) graduated from the University of Cambridge and was later ejected from his pulpit for nonconformity in 1662. He was among the signers of the Epistle Commending the Westminster Standards. He contributed two of the Cripplegate Sermons: 1) _How may our Belief of God's governing the World support us in all wordly Distractions?_ and 2) _What is the Duty of Magistrates, from the highest to the lowest, for the Suppressing of Profaneness?_. He also published 18 sermons on Family Religion, as well as other works. His funeral sermons were preached by William Tong and David Alexander.


----------

